# Pasar corriente continua a corriente alterna?



## Federico1245 (Oct 9, 2007)

Como hago para pasar una corriente continua a una alterna? que componentes necesito?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Oct 9, 2007)

El tidulo dice: CC (corriente continua) a CA (corriente alterna).

y vos estas pidiendo de CA a CC.

en que quedamos?

Bueno, para CC a CA.
Una idea podría ser, hacer funcionar un motor como generador. hay otras formas electrónicas si no me equivoco pero no las conozco.

Para CA a CC.
Con un puente rectificador. y un capacitor. como todo electrodomestico que utiliza continua, y se alimenta con 220v CA.


----------



## mrpepo (Oct 10, 2007)

Que tal me imagino lo que tu buscas es un inversor de corriente, y me imagino que lo quieres para conectar algun producto de casa en el carro, si estoi en lo correcto, antes de postear echate un vistaso en el foro ai un post de este tema muy weno, pero ya estoi aqui checate este link http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/inverter.asp y te anexo un manualillo que anda rolando por ai  8)


----------



## terrorklingon (Dic 6, 2020)

Bueno, yo estoy interesado, pero más que para el carro, lo busco para una instalación solar.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2020)

Es un tema muchas veces discutido en el foro.
Se llama inversor y no es nada sencillo.
Si preguntas eso, compralo.


----------

